# Moniters



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

I like these things, i saw one about 7 years ago in the best pet store i ever saw. i knew the owner. To bad he closed shop after 5 years. it was freekn great!








He had a moniter lizard in there. I think it was 4 feet and 120 bucks? Is that right? I know there are diffrent ones, some from the nile, that can dive under water for an hour. Some that get over 350 lbs. and live only on land.

Any one know any thing about em?
thanks
Bobme


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

they're big lizards that subsist primarily on flesh. Komodo Dragon is the biggest of them all, gets 10 feet long and weighs 300+lbs. I've seen alot of them kept like pets. They're essentially meat-eating iguanas as far as petkeeping aspects go, like they can too be kept on leashes and petted and brought around.

Pretty neat pet, I'd think.


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

those sound pretty neat.

lets see some pics of these bad boys


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Well but the komodo Dragon, is well protected.


> Although often regarded as pests, they are not a serious menace to humans. In order to protect the dragon, the Indonesian government has made the islands of Padar and Rintja into nature reserves for both the lizard and its prey. Commercial trade in specimens or skins is illegal under the Convention on International Trade in Endangered Species.


So, i guess i need to buy the smaller one?


----------



## Outie (Feb 19, 2003)

I friend of mine had one a long time ago they are great but unless your work at a zoo they are a little unpractical. His at the size of 3-4 feet would his at his cat, and probably would of eaten it if the cat wsa put in the cage.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

_*Moved to the Non-Piranha Forum*_


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Nile Monitor Lizards - _Varanus niloticus_









Green Tree Monitor - _Varanus prasinus_









Tri-Colored Monitor - _Varanus_









Kimberly Rock Monitor - _Varanus glauerti_









Red Acanthurus - _Varanus acanthurus_

heres a handy link
heres another handy link
heres another handy link 
heres another handy link
heres another handy link


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

There's a couple dwarf species of monitors like the Timur monitor I think. The pet store I worked at back then have them occasionally. Its been years so I forgot. Never really paid much attention to reptiles


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

those look cool, but im not really into reptiles though


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

here's a highlight from innes' link

An overview of monitors commonly sold in the pet trade. 
At the time of writing, the most commonly sold monitors in the pet trade are the African savannah monitor (Varanus exanthematicus) and the African Nile monitor (Varanus niloticus). As a rule, savannah monitors grow moderately large (3 1/2 feet to 5 feet, occasionally larger depending on subspecies or country of origin), adapt well to captivity and, when raised from young animals and regularly handled, tend to become quite tame.

Nile monitors also adapt well to captivity, grow relatively large (4 to 7 feet depending on variety and country of origin) but frequently remain nervous. They do not typically become as docile as savannah or water monitors, but may become remarkably tame under the right conditions.

Other monitors sold in significant numbers in the pet trade include the Asian water monitor (Varanus salvator) which grows to 5-9 feet. These large monitors when raised from young animals and regularly handled are among the most docile of the monitors. On the other hand, imported adults of this species can be very difficult to handle and aggressive when defending themselves. Nonetheless Asian water monitors are one of the most intelligent of the lizards and this feature along with their large size and tendency toward docility make them very popular among fanciers of large monitors. A few other monitor species are regularly available in small numbers in the pet trade such as Dumeril's monitors (Varanus dumerilii), black rough-necked monitors (Varanus rudicollis) and mangrove monitors (Varanus indicus). These are moderately large and relatively easy to manage species. They present no special problems in handling.

Often monitors imported in small numbers in recent years include rare Australasian species (Varanus prasinus ssp., Varanus timorensis, Varanus salvadorii). Only the Papuan monitor (V. salvadorii), because of its large size (this is the second largest species of lizard) and relatively large teeth, warrant special precautions and housing as mentioned in these guidelines. These large monitors have been imported in very small numbers and sold at very high prices, which has effectively restricted their ownership to the more specialized and experienced collectors. The relative rarity of these lizards in herpetoculture doesn't warrant any special local regulations for ownership other than the guidelines mentioned above.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

now i realy wana get one.
thanks a lot yo u guys !!!


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

I have to admit, I'm starting to get interested in them myself









can't get one even if I wanted to tho


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> I have to admit, I'm starting to get interested in them myself
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 how come?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

no space (live with parents, they won't allow it), little $$$ (and what little i do make is going to a 240+ aquarium in the near future)


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Do not get a monitor Lizard,

They make really crappy pets, if you want
a lizard get a Bearded dragon or Leopard gecko,
They are pet lizards, monitors while being absolutly
Awesome animals, really are not suited for the general
beginner to Herp keeping,

they require specialized care that
is not easy to replicate in captivity,

The information given in that link is crap, I do not have the time to blow holes
large enough to drive a semi through,(Which would be easy)

but will say this real quick,
I worked with these Lizards for some 6 years and can tell you
they do not Tame easily, in fact it's rare, especially with the Nile,
Waters do tend to be more calm but are still very unpredictable,
Savannah, and black or White throats are also very iffy as to
temperment, most are wild caught and few survive long
without proper care which is rare or impossable to get out of a pet
shop employee, or the BS spewed on the internet

the last remarks I find ammusing


> Only the Papuan monitor (V. salvadorii), because of its large size (this is the second largest species of lizard) and relatively large teeth, warrant special precautions and housing as mentioned in these guidelines. These large monitors have been imported in very small numbers and sold at very high prices, which has effectively restricted their ownership to the more specialized and experienced collectors. The relative rarity of these lizards in herpetoculture doesn't warrant any special local regulations for ownership other than the guidelines mentioned above


Actually the croc monitor is the Largest in length, unfortuntly they are quite common
and easy to find, and all monitors should only be kept by specialized and experianced
collectors. seeing as I find them regularly running around the parks 
here in Michigan I would say yeah they do need
local laws and regulations restricting who can own them as many do not really
understand Monitor lizards are not Dogs and really are not Pets at all.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

> many do not really
> understand Monitor lizards are not Dogs and really are not Pets at all.


thats the most sense i read through this whole thread


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Yes but i been keeping lizards and reptials for about 8 years.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Polypterus said:


> Do not get a monitor Lizard,
> 
> They make really crappy pets, if you want
> a lizard get a Bearded dragon or Leopard gecko,
> ...


 well do elaborate when u get the time plz!


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

I think he did didnt he?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Polypterus said:


> The information given in that link is crap










sorry


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

bobme said:


> I think he did didnt he?


 I'd like to know what "specific care" monitors require..


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

lol imagine comming home and finding a 3 foot monitor lizard dead in your home, lol and it has started to stink LOL!


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

well, if I ever got a monitor, I'd keep it outside in the backyard, where it would have free reign. I hate caging large animals; defeats the purpose of having them imo. I'd occasionally buy live rabbits/cats/small dogs and set them loose and watch the resulting chases; that would be beyond godly


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> well, if I ever got a monitor, I'd keep it outside in the backyard, where it would have free reign. I hate caging large animals; defeats the purpose of having them imo. I'd occasionally buy live rabbits/cats/small dogs and set them loose and watch the resulting chases; that would be beyond godly


Rabbits, cats and dogs are not part of thir diet,
or nessesary, even for Enrichment

Well if you can keep them, do so thats great, 
but 99% of those out there have no Damn
clue what it take to keep a monitor, I prefer a blanket just don't bother, over
" Oh yeah, keep it in that ten gallon till you learn about their needs :smile: ."
Monitors are not for the amature Herp keeper, period.

I will not actually eleborate on their care, If you do not care to find out, you
really do not need to keep one, I will not help you here, 
and Do not expect it.

Monitors are absolutly facinating animals, this I agree, I've kept them myself
and loved them, I though kept them because I wanted to learn about them and
to study their captive care, Not to tame them or to have them preform cat eatings
for me, I do not see myself as some elitist know it all for doing so, but from experiance
I can tell you outright,
they are not simple animals to keep, they require specific habitat needs
depending on species, often this is very difficult to recreate in captivity, Diet
alone is a big factor in keeping them, Mice and rats alone does not supply all the
vitamin and mineral needs of these lizards, Monitors fed only these foods often 
become very obese and sluggish, this is very common in pet trade monitors.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

poly your such a party-crasher :sad:

PUPPIES AND KITTENS AND BUNNIES!


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> poly your such a party-crasher :sad:
> 
> PUPPIES AND KITTENS AND BUNNIES!


 I'd rather you go out a spend your hard earned cash on
Piranha and Hoplias, than a Monitor that will be all sorts of anguish
as time goes on.

for that matter some Ouzo and tequila and a good amount
of Animal planet on Komodo dragon night works too.
Nothing like big salvating lizards eating Deer hoofs, also will
always be rewarded with Komodo dragon Porn, which has to be the best in the
Lizard world.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Polypterus said:


> I'd rather you go out a spend your hard earned cash on
> Piranha and Hoplias, than a Monitor that will be all sorts


 what are hoplias?


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Wolffish,
Hoplias malabarcicus, H. microlepis etc.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

ah, right

those things are allegedly boring though-- I've inquired about them alot, and people say they're ambush predators and they just hide all day


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

They do, fun is in getting an acintic light and watching them at night,
they get really active then, waiting for a noctural fish to be interesting during
the day is a waste of time, once you begin to observe them on their terms
you see much more of their behavior, then they are not so boring.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

what an acintic light? :sad:


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

Polypterus said:


> Actually the croc monitor is the Largest in length,


 i thought the largest was komodo and second is perenty...or is the perenty only the largest in austrailia on da crocadile hunter is says the perenty is the second largest is the world...(in not sure how to spell perenty)


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> what an acintic light? :sad:


 sorry spelled wrong Actinic, Bulb often used in salt water tanks, duplicates 
Moon light or depth in fresh or salt tanks


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

timmyshultis said:


> Polypterus said:
> 
> 
> > Actually the croc monitor is the Largest in length,
> ...


Komodo is largest by weight not size, Croc monitors can reach 15, 20 foot
just they are much leaner, Perenti would definity fit the second heaviest
role but length wise they are short at 10 foot,the key to size is in total length
not weight, to say which is the largest is subject to interpretation of what Large is,
Length or weight,
I say a 20 foot lizard is big regardless of its weight


----------



## eatfish (Jul 30, 2003)

the neatest in my opinion is the salmon island monitor, they only get about 6' head to tail but they are bad ass to watch eat. i fed mine cute little bunny rabbits.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

how offten do i need to feed them?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

eatfish said:


> the neatest in my opinion is the salmon island monitor, they only get about 6' head to tail but they are bad ass to watch eat. i fed mine cute little bunny rabbits.


 A-MEN


----------

